# Rebuilding ports with different options



## Robert Kopp (Dec 3, 2020)

When an application is installed from ports, usually there are some options that must be checked during the build process. However, it seems that if you want to build the same port but with different options, these dialog boxes do not come up on subsequent builds. I do not see this issue addressed anywhere, so how could a port be rebuilt, say, supporting a certain feature that was left out on the initial build?


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 3, 2020)

Robert Kopp said:


> I do not see this issue addressed anywhere,


See ports(7)



Robert Kopp said:


> so how could a port be rebuilt, say, supporting a certain feature that was left out on the initial build?


`make config`

ports(7)

```
config    Configure OPTIONS for this port    using dialog4ports(1).
...
config-recursive
              Configure    OPTIONS    for this port and all its dependencies
              using dialog4ports(1).
```


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Dec 3, 2020)

I think the options you choose are stored in a file in /var/db/ports/<port-name>/options

e.g. 
	
	



```
% cat /var/db/ports/databases_mysql57-server/options 
# This file is auto-generated by 'make config'.
# Options for mysql57-server-5.7.32
_OPTIONS_READ=mysql57-server-5.7.32
_FILE_COMPLETE_OPTIONS_LIST= ARCHIVE BLACKHOLE EXAMPLE FEDERATED INNOBASE PARTITION PERFSCHEMA PERFSCHM
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=ARCHIVE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=BLACKHOLE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=EXAMPLE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=FEDERATED
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=INNOBASE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=PARTITION
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=PERFSCHEMA
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=PERFSCHM
```
Just FYI, not suggesting you tinker with these files.


----------

